# أنظر العلوم الإسلامية(وباللغة العربية) التي سرقها الغرب...ويتباهى بها الآن!



## ابن سينا (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
على هذا الرابط أنظر وشاهد ما فعله الغرب بالعلوم الإسلامية,وكيف أنه نسبها الى علماء الغرب دون ورع أو وجل...وليخرس المضبوعون ,وليتدبر القائلون بعدم جدوى دراسة العلوم باللغة العربية.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD0HEFtCKRA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psak4bBL7ek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQuw_HXTAy8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD7SAjUx-6A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra4clJiO0pQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnaLz2jjHl8


----------



## ابن سينا (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
جاء في البحث :"ان الذي مكن المسلمين من التقدم العلمي والبحث والتطوير هو حاجتهم لرفع مكانة
الاسلام عالمياً ونشره"...والحق أن النهضة المادية لا تقوم إلا بعد النهضة الفكرية...لأن النهضة المادية ما هي إلا نتاج الفكر والإبداع في إعمال الفكر حتى التألق...والنهضة الحقيقية هي النهضة الفكرية أي الإرتقاء الفكري...وهذا لا يتم إلا بالتألق في الفكر وإنزاله على كافة نواحي الحياة.


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (28 مارس 2008)

شكراً علي الروابط المواثِقة لما نقول من سرق الغرب لعلومنا وعندي فلم سجلته عن برنامج لأحمد منصور علي الجزيرة يثبت علوم العرب ولكن حجمه أكثر من غيغا بايت ولا أعرف أن أحمله علي مواقع


----------



## نافذة على العالم (12 مايو 2008)

بوركت اخي و بارك الله فيكم و انا بدوري اريد منكم اخواني المساعدة في تحقيق ترجمات الكتب و كلها علمية فارجو المساعدة لخدمة اخواننا و اخواتنا و ابناءنا في الوطن العربي الذين لا يستطيعون الحصول او الوصول لما هو موجود ملك ايدينا اليوم هنا و اعلموا انها لن تدوم لنا في بلاد الغرب فالرجاء التفكير

اخوكم في الله


----------



## alnouri (14 مايو 2008)

اخى اشكرك على هده الروابط القيمه


----------



## جزائري مسلم (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فالموضوع جميل أسال المولى أن يوفقنا لنكون خير خلف لخير سلف .... و ليكن الاخوة منه على حذر في بعض المواطن فالمسلم كيس فطن 
جزى الله الاخ طارح الموضوع خيرا


----------



## حزب الخضر الجزائري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أفيدوني أفادكم الله
:1:


​سبب دخولي لهذا المنتدى تحديدا هو رغبتي الجامحة في نشر كيفية صناعة خلية شمسية و دارة كهربائية بسيطة ببطارية تشحن نهالاا و تدعم المصباح طوال الليل .:28:
فإذا بي أجد مجموعة من المعلومات التي لاتقل أهمية ك الطاقة البدية و الداعمة للبيئة كمحركات الهدروجينية و و طرق توليد الكهرباء 
أطمع في كرم الجميع من لديه خبرة في أحد الميدين الطاقة البديلة من ترجم أو تبسيط ماتوصل أليه العلم من سبقنا في الميدان :19:
قصد النهوض بالأمة و إنطلاق من ما وصل إليه من سبقنا في الميدان :73:​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ​


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللهم انى استغفرك لكل ذنب تأملته بنظرى او اصغيت* *له بأذنى او نطق به لسانى**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها فى بياض النهار* *او سواد الليل وانت ناظر إلى**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل فريضة اوجبتها على فى آناء* *الليل واطراف النهار تركتها خطأ او عمدا**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل سنه من سنن سيد* *المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تركتها سهوة او غفلة او نسيانا**
**اللهم* *انى استغفرك واتوب اليك**
**اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلبى وجلاء همى وذهاب* *حزنى*


----------

